# 노인 자매, 당신이 최고



## hebe_o17

What does this Korean phrase means?

노인 자매, 당신이 최고! 감사합니다!

My sister texted this to me during her birthday.
 She's learning Korean and she teaches me some phrases at home.
I know 감사합니다, it's thank you.

But I don't know 노인 자매, 당신이 최고!, she already teached me to read and write Korean characters. It is read as _noin jamae dangsin-i choego_.


----------



## wide12

My guess:

It's your sister, you are the best! thank you!


----------



## Mallarme

hebe_o17 said:


> But I don't know 노인 자매, 당신이 최고!,



노인 means an old person 
자매 means sisters 
당신 is a word for "you"; 최고 means best, so 당신이 최고 means "you are the best"

"노인 자매" means old (really old, like a grandmother) sisters.  She probably meant to say "언니."  언니 is what a girl/woman calls her older sister. You're the older sister, right?  So, she should probably have said:

언니, 언니가 최고야! 고마워!  <--This means: Older sister, you are the best! Thanks!  (It is in an informal, casual style.) (고마워! = Thanks!)


----------



## hebe_o17

Mallarme said:


> "노인 자매" means old (really old, like a grandmother) sisters. She probably meant to say "언니." 언니 is what a girl/woman calls her older sister. You're the older sister, right? So, she should probably have said:
> 
> 언니, 언니가 최고야! 고마워! <--This means: Older sister, you are the best! Thanks! (It is in an informal, casual style.) (고마워! = Thanks!)



Thank you so much. Yes I am her older sister. After knowing its meaning, I don't know whether I should be touched or annoyed. She actually unconsciously called me *old *yet I'm still a teenager. LOL)
But I think I should forgive her this time, she's still an amateur anyway.

Thank you for helping me. (Thank you for spilling my sister's mistake. haha)

고마워 !!


----------



## Superhero1

We don't use the combination of '노인'+'자매'. It sounds weird to my ear a bit, but I understand what it means right away. '노인' means 'old people' but we don't use in spoken situation at which we call someone. '자매' usually means "a sister" but If you call someone "자매" face to face, it sounds like 'we are christian". Most christian call each other '형제' or '자매'


----------

